# Tapatalk Is Now Turned Off



## The Systemic Kid

Please note Tapatalk has been turned off so you won't be able to access CFUK via that platform.​
CFUK is fully mobile friendly. Apple and Android users can add us to their Home Screen for an App like experience and it will keep you logged in forever etc.






​


----------



## Phil104

I'm sorry if I have missed key information about this...how do I add it to my iPhone?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Phil104 said:


> I'm sorry if I have missed key information about this...how do I add it to my iPhone?


 Safari -> Share -> Add to Home Screen


----------



## The Systemic Kid

@Phil104 How to add an CFUK icon to you phone/tablet etc's home screen.

In your browser, navigate to CFUK and open it. Next, click on the 'open/share' icon at bottom of page - (box with arrow up in it).

This will give you options - click on 'add to home screen'.









You will then get this


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Snap😀


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

The Systemic Kid said:


> Snap😀


 Great minds and all of that! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Phil104

Thank you very much @MediumRoastSteam @The Systemic Kid and @DavecUKand now sorted. I just needed the magic formula.


----------



## Phil104

Great minds indeed...😄


----------



## jonnycooper29

This is reassuring as I though tapatalk was broken! I've not sued the web version since I joined a couple of years ago so am very out of touch with it. On tapatalk I could just view a stream of all threads starting with most recent update, how can I have the same view on the app version off the website on my iPhone?


----------



## DavecUK

@jonnycooper29 you can't but who knows what else you were not seeing with it. Invisions smartphone view/interface lets you see everything and use all add ons implemented on the forum.


----------



## jonnycooper29

DavecUK said:


> @jonnycooper29 you can't but who knows what else you were not seeing with it. Invisions smartphone view/interface lets you see everything and use all add ons implemented on the forum.


 I've had a bit of a play with it and discovered some other features that shows me stuff that I definitely wasn't seeing before. It'll take a bit of time to get used to it, but I'm sure it's better.


----------



## hotmetal

Glad I read this, I thought my account had been deactivated! Almost all the forums I used to follow have dropped Tapa now. Makes posting pics a pain and navigation less easy on some fora but I understand why forum admins hate it. None of my fora are supported anymore but tbh the convenience of Tapa made it a real time thief, and I don't have as much time these days so it's probably for the best.


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> Glad I read this, I thought my account had been deactivated! Almost all the forums I used to follow have dropped Tapa now. Makes posting pics a pain and navigation less easy on some fora but I understand why forum admins hate it. None of my fora are supported anymore but tbh the convenience of Tapa made it a real time thief, and I don't have as much time these days so it's probably for the best.


 The reason they dropped it is that it has so many problems. It actually spells forum death for those that keep it running... The issues around privacy, low level hooks into forum software, interference with forum security permissions and functions etc.. etc.. Just searching on Google gives a rundown as to why forums are removing it.

The web interface is better, you see everything and the forum works as designed. Tapatalk was one of those gifts that just keeps giving when Tait acquired the forum. I won't even go into the rationale of installing it in the first place.

Also the classified adverts application will now work properly for you.... 😁 (Glad to see you back).

P.S. Makes me wonder if a few others think their accounts are deactivated?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> P.S. Makes me wonder if a few others think their accounts are deactivated?


 interesting point there Dave.


----------



## kennyboy993

I think it could be me but I can't get a stream that suits what I need - I want to see all posts but only at topic level i.e. like tapatalk did.

So I don't want to see individual updates for the same topic on my stream - just the updated topic return to the top of my stream if it was the last thing to be updated or started.

The 'all activity' stream doesn't seem to be filterable to Topic only. Anyone else have this problem or solved it?


----------



## Zorkin

I know tapa = evil etc but I find I spend a fraction of the time on the forum because the web ui is a just less focused and requires more painful navigation to content. 
shame there is no decent mobile app for this.


----------



## DavecUK

kennyboy993 said:


> I think it could be me but I can't get a stream that suits what I need - I want to see all posts but only at topic level i.e. like tapatalk did.
> 
> So I don't want to see individual updates for the same topic on my stream - just the updated topic return to the top of my stream if it was the last thing to be updated or started.
> 
> The 'all activity' stream doesn't seem to be filterable to Topic only. Anyone else have this problem or solved it?


 @kennyboy993 Do you mean like this?









If you do simply









Then









Then


----------



## DavecUK

Zorkin said:


> I know tapa = evil etc but I find I spend a fraction of the time on the forum because the web ui is a just less focused and requires more painful navigation to content.
> shame there is no decent mobile app for this.


 Invisions web ui is great...make sure it's turned on and you're not using desktop view on your device.


----------



## kennyboy993

That looks like it Dave - thanks. Will get this configured later


----------

